

Using Facebook Notes to DDoS any website - chr13
http://chr13.com/2014/04/20/using-facebook-notes-to-ddos-any-website/

======
aw3c2
How on earth did this not make the frontpage. :(

~~~
whitef0x
It did on lobste.rs (in fact its on the frontpage right now!)

Come over and join the community (invite only - but you can request one pretty
easily)

